# frog wont eat



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

what should i do i just bought a red eye tree frog and its and adult but it wont eat and I dont want to loose it any suggestions pleassseeeeee


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Tank set up? Temperature? Humidity? etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

I had the frog in a 20 gallon tall all set up with soil moss and a water fall the humidity ranged from 70-90 and temp is 69 (the lowest) 89 (the highest) The tank has only been set up for a day so I had to figure out what lights I needed to get the temp but I thought maybe it was the tank so i put it in a 5 1/2 gallon with only crickets and wet paper towels on the bottom (i just did this like 5 minutes ago but it still didnt eat anything yet )


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Are there any bright lights on around the frog while you are feeding? In the event that there are, try making it as dark as possible (use a black or red light for your viewing pleasure) and see if it comes around. I'm sure you already know this, but RETF's are nocturnal and are easily spooked by lights when hunting at night. Hope this helps.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

It could be possible that he ate last night inbetween me waking up every 5 seconds to check on it but i lost two babies that way and this guys an adult which i heard were more hardy so i was hoping to keep it around a while...I have a red reptile night light on the tank now and i caounted the amount of crickets i put in the 5 1/2 gallong tank, but i guess if he still doesnt eat tonight then theres really nothing i can do


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Should have set the tank up before you got the animal, but I can't think of a single one of us who probably hasn't done the exact same thing at one point or another. I know I have.

Don't be too concerned if he doesn't eat right away. Try not to disturb him too much. Just make sure the environment meets his requirements and leave him alone for awhile. He's probably been through a lot with all the move and new environment, and you coming in and staring at him so often probably isn't helping. Give him some time to get used to you and his new surroundings.

If he's still not eating after a few days, take him to a herp vet.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

There is this stuff its called electrolize its made by exo-terra. and you put it in the animals water dish. If your frog isnt eating and you give him this he will eat. They sell it at petco and petsmart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks guys for alll your help hopefully he does ok I checked the tank this morning and he still hasnt eaten any of the crickets in the 5 1/2 gallong tank I feel bad keeping in there but i want to make sure that it eats something before I put him back in the 20 tall


----------



## Enavas (May 21, 2004)

When did you get the redeye? I have 3 wild caught adult redeye tree frogs and they didn't start eating for about a week. I think they have to adjust to the tank and new enviroment before they will feel comfortable enough to eat. So far I have only seen my redeyes eat once every other night and sometimes two nights will pass by before they eat again. Just don't change the enviroment to much or you might stressed them out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Two things: 
How small are the crickets? I had a problem with a red-eye that i feed slightly to large crickets and she had problems passing them. Eventually i figured out they were two big when she started refusing to eat them. 

Secondly is it losing wait? Otherwise are u sure that it isn't eating? I always feed mine at 9pm or 10pm or just before i go to bed. I think ive ever seen mine eat but they look healthy and i never find any left over crickets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

It _may _ have eaten a few but not many because there are still a bunch in the tank (in the 20 gallon) but I put the frog in the smaller tank to monitor how many its eating. There are 12 1/2 crickets in the tank and a bunch of pinheads and its not eating any of them 
melis


----------



## Enavas (May 21, 2004)

One more thing I forgot to mention too. Check for stoles. If you can see a few, then its probably eating, just not much. If its an adult then you can feed it medium size crickets, but if its a baby then just give it pinheads or small crickets depending on the size of the baby.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Take out some of the crickets. Too many of them and they crawl on the frogs and stress them out. How old is your RETF, and where did you get him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah I knew about that I figured that out last night when I saw them climbing on the frog but they are on the glass at the top of the tank so they should be ok and there two stole dropplets so it had to eat something I also put smaller crickets in because the ones i had may have been a little too big and I got the electrolize and put that in the water so now only time will tell
Thanks again all 
Melis


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

ya i've heard alot of bad storys about tons of crickets. I had a freind who swore that had some baby red-eyes in a small tank went away and dumped alot of crickets in te tank abd when he got back the crickets had chowed overwhelmed and starteed eating the frogs. 
I think that u ned to get rid of the cickets the frog is probably overwhelmed by their numbers and that makes it afraid to come down and eat them. SO remove some and hope for the best.


----------

